# Another 45 S&W



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Couldnt resist it. Traded up another S&W m25-5, 83/8 barrel. Traded one of my 29-2s for it.
Hope it isn't raining this weekend so I can shoot it. 83/8 is a pain to carry but last one I had
shot like a rifle off bags. Rounds out my quest for M25s, got the 6" in 25-2 & 24-5. Both 
shoot better than I can hold them.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice wheels!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd trade my pet pig for a M25...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I once traded a Sears pump 12g for 8 pigs.


----------

